# Mini-Vegas in Edmonton



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hey all. just to put it out there that the Capital Region Archery Club in Edmonton, AB will be hosting a Mini-Vegas on January 30-31, with open practice on the evening of the 29th. i'd post the poster directly, but it seems that the limit for PDF documents is 122.1 KB, which is ridiculously small for PDFs. so here's a link to the Bowzone thread where i _was_ able to post the poster (post #8).

http://www.bowzone.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=10414

i hope to see some of you out here
Phil


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Sad, I can fly to Vegas from NB cheaper than I can Edmonton.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## endstufe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Any one planning on attending??*

Well, who is going?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

only 2 1/2 weeks before the arrows start flying on this one!


----------

